# Hyatt Resale Advice (Pinon Pointe)



## westpost (Feb 25, 2010)

I have Hyatt weeks for resale.  What is the best way to sell?  I am a complete novice at this, having just inherited these, all at Pinon Pointe:

PP 1 week gold (1880 points)
PP 1 week gold bi-annual (even years) (1880 points)
PP 1 week gold bi-annual (odd years) (1240 points)

That's a total of 5000 points.

The first is now in HRPP and can convert to 77,000 HVC points.

All MFs have just been paid.

Aside from resale, is there any way to trade weeks (through Hyatt) so as to consolidate the bi-annuals?  I would rather have fewer properties, for better resale value and lower MFs.

Any advice appreciated!


----------



## Carmel85 (Feb 26, 2010)

I would contact Hyatt at  1 800 340 9997.

Give them you membership number if not name and week you own.


Im not sure what you own so I would start there.


I would not rely on TUG for your answers


Sedona Hyatt has one of the lowest yearly fees of any Hyatt.


----------



## westpost (Nov 13, 2011)

I am finally ready to sell these.

Two questions:

1.  Is it better to list them on ebay or here on this site?

2.  Some listings state what kind of view a unit has.  How would I determine this (aside from being there myself and looking out the window)?

Thanks!


----------



## RichardL (Nov 13, 2011)

*Hyatt*

I would suggest you either try tugg first or list one on tugg and one one eBay. I have seen eBay offer an odd and an even week for sale and the buyer ends up with 2 EOY but annual usage. Or just list an EOB and watch the results. 

I own at pinion and you should get several responses


----------



## DAman (Nov 13, 2011)

First, you need to contact Hyatt and get the estoppel information and the Hyatt Residence Club Resale Affidavit. This way you know exactly what you own including unit number, week number, and the status of your points(HRPP, CUP, LCUP). 

At PP I personally don't think the view matters.  But I know others do. You can always call the resort and ask what the view is from your unit. 

Hyatt charges a hefty $500 transfer fee before they will change ownership on your units. 

I think MF's are now $1110 per 2 bedroom unit at PP.  The exact MF will be included in your estoppel information.

You can become a TUG member and list here for sale.  Before you do make sure you have the information from Hyatt on exactly what you own. 

Then research what sellers have been getting on eBay. Recently a Hyatt Highlands Inn 1880 points annually with an additional 1880 points (unused 2011 points)  went for $4050 on eBay.  A PP 2 bedroom 4th of July week recently went for $4500(according to II 4th of July week is the highest demand week in the region where Sedona is located).  

Finally, you have to realize any timeshare week is only worth what someone else is willing to pay for it.


----------



## ondeadlin (Nov 13, 2011)

The easiest way to sell them - by far - is on eBay.

But you will typically get the low end of the pricing range - probably between $4,000 and $6,500 for the annual 1880 week, between $3000 and $5,000 for the bi-annual 1880.

The bi-annual 1240 week is worth very, very little.  I would list it for $1 on eBay and hope it sells.


----------



## bdh (Nov 13, 2011)

DAman said:


> I think MF's are now $1110 per 2 bedroom unit at PP.



FWIW  Current MF (due by Jan 1, 2012) for a 2200 point week at PP is $870.07.


----------



## Kal (Nov 13, 2011)

I can get you a resort layout map so you can see the proximity of units to resort areas of interest at the property.  The resort is built on a hill, so the user might need to be part goat to get to some units.  The layout also does not make getting to the activity center and pool easy for all units.

For many, the choice units are in the newer buildings on the upper floors.  I'm not so sure views make much difference as at best you will get a look at one set of red rocks in an area surrounded by many sets of red rocks.

Aside from the local areas of interest, Sedona is about a 2 hour drive from Phoenix so that has to be taken into account too.  In short, drive 2 hours then climb 30 stairs to get to an upper floor unit might not work for everyone.


----------



## DAman (Nov 13, 2011)

bdh said:


> FWIW  Current MF (due by Jan 1, 2012) for a 2200 point week at PP is $870.07.



The information I received from Hyatt(in writing) said $1110.08 MF for a 2 bedroom unit(1880 point week @ PP) due Jan. 2012. Does anyone know why there is a difference?


----------



## westpost (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks for all your advice!

Here are further details:

Unit 133, week 7 – 1880 points
Unit 613, week 34 odd – 1880 points
Unit 111, week 30 even – 1240 points

These are all gold weeks.


----------



## westpost (Nov 14, 2011)

Is there a downside to listing on TUG Marketplace first, before resorting to ebay?  

Also, don't all the TUG Marketplace buyers also scour ebay -- so wouldn't an ebay listing also we capturing the TUG audience?  Or do some TUG people look at the Marketplace but not ebay?


----------



## DAman (Nov 15, 2011)

*MF at PP*

I contacted a rep at Hyatt. The MF listed in my estoppel letter was incorrect. The correct MF is $870 for my week.  

I think a listing on TUG has no downside-it may be less expensive than selling on eBay-but I have never sold on either, only purchased.


----------

